# E' cominciata la nuova vita



## JDM (16 Ottobre 2007)

Sto vedendo regolarmente i miei figli. Cominciano anche a venire da soli con me, anche se per poco tempo. Ma è normale, ci vuole gradualità. Ho accompagnato il grande a scuola, con il piccolo siamo andati a prendere le pizze che abbiamo mangiato tutti insieme... 
Il problema adesso è il rapporto con la ex. 
Mi ha quasi distrutto ma non riesco a non volerle bene. Lo so, lei sogna di ricostruire la famiglia. Io sono fermo e deciso. Non le consento di farsi illusioni. 
A volte mi fa pena, è come se mi chiedesse di riservarle un posticino nell'amore che vede che io provo x i miei bimbi. 
Non sono combattuto. Non ho dubbi di cuore. Non la amo. Lo so.
Ma la vedo lì, quasi implorante, sinceramente affranta x aver buttato via la storia della sua vita.....
Non la amo e non voglio mai più vivere con lei, ma non so se saprò mai amare davvero un'altra donna.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Datti tempo.Dai tempo a lei. L'equilibrio è duro da trovare. Per entrambi. Poi dovrà capire che il suo non passa per te. Sarà lunga. Piangerà. Starà male. Urlerà con te. Sii forte. Sii un buon amico. Perchè nessuno merita di essere così solo come vedo lei. Perchè in un'altra vita lei era la tua famiglia. 
Ti abbraccio


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

sei un grande jdm.

ti ho sempre apprezzato e ora ...ancora di più.


----------

